# Invading my bermuda



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

At first I thought this was just the beginnings of goose grass but now I'm thinking something else.

What do you folks think?


----------



## Saint_Crhysis (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks like what I have! Not 100% sure yet what it is or how to treat it.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

nutsedge?


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Getting Fat said:


> nutsedge?


Nah, Don't think so. Luckily what ever It is, Q4Turf is knocking it out.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Saint_Crhysis said:


> Looks like what I have! Not 100% sure yet what it is or how to treat it.


Yours looks like Johnson Grass to me.


----------

